# Looking for a flatbed



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm looking for a flatbed trailer for a friend. He's wanting a tandem axle. 7X12 would be the ideal size but there is some flexibility there. Any help would be appreciated. 

BM


----------

